# REALTEK RTL8185 Wireless LAN Driver and Utility



## alex3193 (Apr 7, 2009)

hi all,
so ive got a problem with this driver.
it keeps stuttering and freezing.so far the only way i can fix this is to disable and enable the device, this only fixes it temporarily and after a little bit the problem starts up again.ive upgraded the driver and nothing changed...
please help


----------



## Commander Data (Apr 4, 2009)

Is this built in to the MB or as a USB add on?

Have you looked at the event logs to see any errors?

What applications are you trying when this stuttering starts, heavy traffic?


----------



## alex3193 (Apr 7, 2009)

built in to the motherboard, and nothing really like the computer will be idle and it will happen. it doesnt matter whats happening.
as for the up dates i just got it to auto search for them.
i suspect it has something to do with the realtek.

also i found that it is doing some sort of constant refresh that stops any gaming online from happening too


----------



## Commander Data (Apr 4, 2009)

So you're online gaming and the game stops, is the the network freezing you are speaking of?

Do you not see blinky blinky lights in the LAN connectoid when this happens, are you watching the LAN properties, how do you know the network is freezing and not the whole system, or something else?

Check the SYSTEM and APPLICATION event logs for error and paste anything that looks related to your network, adapter etc in here.

Can you Start > Run > msinfo32

The click on Hardware Recources once till it is selected

Click on File > Export > msinfo.txt and save this. Then paste the results in here for us.

Thx.


----------



## alex3193 (Apr 7, 2009)

0x000003B0-0x000003BB	Intel(R) P965/G965 PCI Express Root Port - 29A1	OK	
0x000003B0-0x000003BB	NVIDIA GeForce 8600 GT	OK	
0x000003C0-0x000003DF	Intel(R) P965/G965 PCI Express Root Port - 29A1	OK	
0x000003C0-0x000003DF	NVIDIA GeForce 8600 GT	OK	
0x0000D000-0x0000D01F	Intel(R) ICH8 Family USB Universal Host Controller - 2834	OK	
0x0000C000-0x0000C01F	Intel(R) ICH8 Family USB Universal Host Controller - 2835	OK	
0x00006000-0x00006FFF	Intel(R) ICH8 Family PCI Express Root Port 1 - 283F	OK	
0x00008000-0x00009FFF	Intel(R) ICH8 Family PCI Express Root Port 4 - 2845	OK	
0x00008000-0x00009FFF	GIGABYTE GBB36X Controller	OK	
0x00008400-0x00008403	GIGABYTE GBB36X Controller	OK	
0x00008800-0x00008807	GIGABYTE GBB36X Controller	OK	
0x00008C00-0x00008C03	GIGABYTE GBB36X Controller	OK	
0x00009000-0x0000900F	GIGABYTE GBB36X Controller	OK	
0x0000A000-0x0000AFFF	Intel(R) ICH8 Family PCI Express Root Port 5 - 2847	OK	
0x0000C400-0x0000C41F	Intel(R) ICH8 Family USB Universal Host Controller - 2830	OK	
0x0000C800-0x0000C81F	Intel(R) ICH8 Family USB Universal Host Controller - 2831	OK	
0x0000CC00-0x0000CC1F	Intel(R) ICH8 Family USB Universal Host Controller - 2832	OK	
0x0000B000-0x0000B0FF	Realtek RTL8185 54M Wireless LAN Network Adapter #6	OK	
0x00000A79-0x00000A79	ISAPNP Read Data Port	OK	
0x00000279-0x00000279	ISAPNP Read Data Port	OK	
0x00000274-0x00000277	ISAPNP Read Data Port	OK	
0x00000010-0x0000001F	Motherboard resources	OK	
0x00000022-0x0000003F	Motherboard resources	OK	
0x00000044-0x0000005F	Motherboard resources	OK	
0x00000062-0x00000063	Motherboard resources	OK	
0x00000065-0x0000006F	Motherboard resources	OK	
0x00000074-0x0000007F	Motherboard resources	OK	
0x00000091-0x00000093	Motherboard resources	OK	
0x000000A2-0x000000BF	Motherboard resources	OK	
0x000000E0-0x000000EF	Motherboard resources	OK	
0x000004D0-0x000004D1	Motherboard resources	OK	
0x00000290-0x0000029F	Motherboard resources	OK	
0x00000290-0x0000029F	Motherboard resources	OK	
0x00000800-0x0000087F	Motherboard resources	OK	
0x00000880-0x0000088F	Motherboard resources	OK	
0x00000020-0x00000021	Programmable interrupt controller	OK	
0x000000A0-0x000000A1	Programmable interrupt controller	OK	
0x00000080-0x00000090	Direct memory access controller	OK	
0x00000094-0x0000009F	Direct memory access controller	OK	
0x000000C0-0x000000DF	Direct memory access controller	OK	
0x00000040-0x00000043	System timer	OK	
0x00000070-0x00000073	System CMOS/real time clock	OK	
0x00000061-0x00000061	System speaker	OK	
0x000000F0-0x000000FF	Numeric data processor	OK	
0x000003F8-0x000003FF	Communications Port (COM1)	OK	
0x00000378-0x0000037F	Printer Port (LPT1)	OK	
0x00000060-0x00000060	Standard 101/102-Key or Microsoft Natural PS/2 Keyboard	OK	
0x00000064-0x00000064	Standard 101/102-Key or Microsoft Natural PS/2 Keyboard	OK	
0x00000400-0x000004BF	Motherboard resources	OK	
0x0000F000-0x0000F00F	Intel(R) ICH8 4 port Serial ATA Storage Controller - 2820	OK	
0x0000FC00-0x0000FC0F	Intel(R) ICH8 4 port Serial ATA Storage Controller - 2820	OK	
0x000001F0-0x000001F7	Primary IDE Channel	OK	
0x000003F6-0x000003F6	Primary IDE Channel	OK	
0x00000170-0x00000177	Secondary IDE Channel	OK	
0x00000376-0x00000376	Secondary IDE Channel	OK	
0x00000500-0x0000051F	Intel(R) ICH8 Family SMBus Controller - 283E	OK	
0x0000D800-0x0000D807	Intel(R) ICH8 2 port Serial ATA Storage Controller - 2825	OK	
0x0000DC00-0x0000DC03	Intel(R) ICH8 2 port Serial ATA Storage Controller - 2825	OK	
0x0000E000-0x0000E007	Intel(R) ICH8 2 port Serial ATA Storage Controller - 2825	OK	
0x0000E400-0x0000E403	Intel(R) ICH8 2 port Serial ATA Storage Controller - 2825	OK	
0x0000E800-0x0000E80F	Intel(R) ICH8 2 port Serial ATA Storage Controller - 2825	OK	
0x0000EC00-0x0000EC0F	Intel(R) ICH8 2 port Serial ATA Storage Controller - 2825	OK	
0x0000FFE0-0x0000FFEF	SCSI/RAID Host Controller	OK


----------



## Commander Data (Apr 4, 2009)

Nopers I needed all of it, I'm stingy that way. The real thing I was after was the IRQ assignments.

Just paste the whole thing in por favor.

I'll take a look while you scour the event logs.


----------



## alex3193 (Apr 7, 2009)

the whole lot? its long as...lol
umm by the way when it freezes the whole system stops working.


----------



## Commander Data (Apr 4, 2009)

LOL I'm not charging you extra for all those 1's and 0's


----------



## alex3193 (Apr 7, 2009)

System Information report written at: 04/07/09 20:18:28
System Name: ALEX-PC
[DMA]

Resource	Device	Status	
Channel 4	Direct memory access controller	OK	

System Information report written at: 04/07/09 20:18:50
System Name: ALEX-PC
[IRQs]

Resource	Device	Status	
IRQ 9	Microsoft ACPI-Compliant System	OK	
IRQ 9	Intel(R) ICH8 Family SMBus Controller - 283E	OK	
IRQ 9	SCSI/RAID Host Controller	OK	
IRQ 16	Intel(R) P965/G965 PCI Express Root Port - 29A1	OK	
IRQ 16	NVIDIA GeForce 8600 GT	OK	
IRQ 16	Intel(R) ICH8 Family USB Universal Host Controller - 2834	OK	
IRQ 16	Intel(R) ICH8 Family PCI Express Root Port 1 - 283F	OK	
IRQ 16	Intel(R) ICH8 Family PCI Express Root Port 5 - 2847	OK	
IRQ 21	Intel(R) ICH8 Family USB Universal Host Controller - 2835	OK	
IRQ 18	Intel(R) ICH8 Family USB2 Enhanced Host Controller - 283A	OK	
IRQ 18	Intel(R) ICH8 Family USB Universal Host Controller - 2832	OK	
IRQ 22	Microsoft UAA Bus Driver for High Definition Audio	OK	
IRQ 19	Intel(R) ICH8 Family PCI Express Root Port 4 - 2845	OK	
IRQ 19	GIGABYTE GBB36X Controller	OK	
IRQ 19	Intel(R) ICH8 Family USB Universal Host Controller - 2831	OK	
IRQ 19	Intel(R) ICH8 2 port Serial ATA Storage Controller - 2825	OK	
IRQ 23	Intel(R) ICH8 Family USB Universal Host Controller - 2830	OK	
IRQ 23	Intel(R) ICH8 Family USB2 Enhanced Host Controller - 2836	OK	
IRQ 20	Realtek RTL8185 54M Wireless LAN Network Adapter #6	OK	
IRQ 0	System timer	OK	
IRQ 8	System CMOS/real time clock	OK	
IRQ 13	Numeric data processor	OK	
IRQ 4	Communications Port (COM1)	OK	
IRQ 1	Standard 101/102-Key or Microsoft Natural PS/2 Keyboard	OK	
IRQ 14	Primary IDE Channel	OK	
IRQ 15	Secondary IDE Channel	OK	

System Information report written at: 04/07/09 20:19:02
System Name: ALEX-PC
[Memory]

Resource	Device	Status	
0xA0000-0xBFFFF	PCI bus	OK	
0xA0000-0xBFFFF	Intel(R) P965/G965 PCI Express Root Port - 29A1	OK	
0xA0000-0xBFFFF	NVIDIA GeForce 8600 GT	OK	
0xC0000-0xDFFFF	PCI bus	OK	
0x7FF00000-0xFEBFFFFF	PCI bus	OK	
0xF4000000-0xF7FFFFFF	Intel(R) P965/G965 PCI Express Root Port - 29A1	OK	
0xF4000000-0xF7FFFFFF	NVIDIA GeForce 8600 GT	OK	
0xE0000000-0xEFFFFFFF	Intel(R) P965/G965 PCI Express Root Port - 29A1	OK	
0xE0000000-0xEFFFFFFF	NVIDIA GeForce 8600 GT	OK	
0xF6000000-0xF6FFFFFF	NVIDIA GeForce 8600 GT	OK	
0xFA205000-0xFA2053FF	Intel(R) ICH8 Family USB2 Enhanced Host Controller - 283A	OK	
0xFA200000-0xFA203FFF	Microsoft UAA Bus Driver for High Definition Audio	OK	
0xFA000000-0xFA0FFFFF	Intel(R) ICH8 Family PCI Express Root Port 4 - 2845	OK	
0xFA000000-0xFA0FFFFF	GIGABYTE GBB36X Controller	OK	
0xF8000000-0xF9FFFFFF	Intel(R) ICH8 Family PCI Express Root Port 5 - 2847	OK	
0xFA204000-0xFA2043FF	Intel(R) ICH8 Family USB2 Enhanced Host Controller - 2836	OK	
0xFA100000-0xFA1001FF	Realtek RTL8185 54M Wireless LAN Network Adapter #6	OK	
0xFA206000-0xFA2060FF	Intel(R) ICH8 Family SMBus Controller - 283E	OK	
0xF0000000-0xF3FFFFFF	Motherboard resources	OK	
0xCCC00-0xCFFFF	System board	OK	
0xF0000-0xF7FFF	System board	OK	
0xF8000-0xFBFFF	System board	OK	
0xFC000-0xFFFFF	System board	OK	
0x7FEE0000-0x7FEFFFFF	System board	OK	
0x0000-0x9FFFF	System board	OK	
0x100000-0x7FEDFFFF	System board	OK	
0xFEC00000-0xFEC00FFF	System board	OK	
0xFED10000-0xFED1DFFF	System board	OK	
0xFED20000-0xFED8FFFF	System board	OK	
0xFEE00000-0xFEE00FFF	System board	OK	
0xFFB00000-0xFFB7FFFF	System board	OK	
0xFFF00000-0xFFFFFFFF	System board	OK	
0xE0000-0xEFFFF	System board	OK	
0xFFB80000-0xFFBFFFFF	Intel(R) 82802 Firmware Hub Device	OK


----------



## alex3193 (Apr 7, 2009)

anything else?
i also looked at the admin for the router and done a diag for it,
Test your Ethernet Connection: PASS 
Test your USB Connection: DOWN 
Test your Wireless Connection: PASS 

Test the connection to your ADSL service provider
Test ADSL Synchronization: PASS 
Test ATM OAM F5 segment ping: FAIL 
Test ATM OAM F5 end-to-end ping: PASS 
Test ATM OAM F4 segment ping: FAIL 
Test ATM OAM F4 end-to-end ping: FAIL 

Test the connection to your Internet service provider
Test PPP server connection: PASS 
Test authentication with ISP: PASS 
Test the assigned IP address: PASS 
Ping default gateway: PASS 
Ping primary Domain Name Server: PASS


----------



## Commander Data (Apr 4, 2009)

So there isnt an IRQ conflict.

"Wireless LAN Network Adapter #6 OK " looks like you've blown this away a few times already.

You see any error in the event logs?


----------



## alex3193 (Apr 7, 2009)

its happened a fair bit, umm where to get the event logs?
and am i doing well? lol


----------



## Commander Data (Apr 4, 2009)

Start > run > eventvwr.msc

Read the SYSTEM and APPLICATION logs. Look for anything with red indicating an error and determine if was related to your network problems or adapter etc.


----------



## alex3193 (Apr 7, 2009)

Error code 000000ea, parameter1 8936e020, parameter2 89326c88, parameter3 898d8410, parameter4 00000001.

thats all there was....what to do now?
maybe its a faulty card?


----------



## Commander Data (Apr 4, 2009)

alex3193 said:


> Error code 000000ea, parameter1 8936e020, parameter2 89326c88, parameter3 898d8410, parameter4 00000001.
> 
> thats all there was....what to do now?
> maybe its a faulty card?


Myehh, I'm not ready to go there yet. I think there's something else in the sub system that's awry. I'm not ready to take you on a hit n run through the registry, in fact I need to call it a night.

I will check this thread again and see if anyone has a magic trick or other suggestions.


----------



## alex3193 (Apr 7, 2009)

OK man thanks for the help so far,
i hope the problem will be fixable...


----------



## uvisoth (Aug 28, 2009)

Dear Sir/Madam,
Could any one tell me how to get the software for "REALTEK RTL8185 Wireless LAN Driver and Utility"?
Thank you,
Soth


----------

